# Usa -Italy in October bringing back a Cuban?



## chamburger1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Is this possible? I'm taking a cigar with me in a travel tube I have. There are some good shops in Milan and Rome both of which look to sell cubans, and planned on smoking at least one while on vacay. Is there any way to bring one back in my travel tube. If I took the label off? Would they check my cigar tube? Is it even worth it?


----------



## SticknGrind (Jun 12, 2015)

Take the label off, they will not be able to tell what kind of cigar it is. In my experience, they really don't care unless you are bringing back a fair amount. Numerous trips to Bahamas, Cabo, Switzerland, always brought back 10-15 cigars. Only once have they looked and I said those were personal cigars that I brought with me. No Bands, mailed them all back to my office. I don't bother with that anymore, I order everything online now. CC are good with age and honestly there is nothing special about them, there are plenty of Nicaraguan and Dominican sticks for a third of the price that will satisfy your pallet. I have about 2500 cigars of which only about 50-75 are CC's. Mostly just ones that have flavors that I cannot get with any other cigars.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Take the band off, you won't have any issues.



SticknGrind said:


> CC are good with age and honestly there is nothing special about them, there are plenty of Nicaraguan and Dominican sticks for a third of the price that will satisfy your pallet.


I gotta disagree with you there. They are good with age, but there is something special about them. It can be argued that some NCs come close in terms of flavor, but they're usually at a higher price point, not lower.

Regular production CC robustos are widely available in the $6-7 price range, minutos in the $4-5 range, and I've yet to see a $2-3 dominican or nicaraguan that can compare.


----------



## chamburger1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Take the band off, you won't have any issues.


They won't think cigars without a band are suspicious? I was planning to bring one with me so I could switch out bands.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Take the band off, you won't have any issues.
> 
> I gotta disagree with you there. They are good with age, but there is something special about them. It can be argued that some NCs come close in terms of flavor, but they're usually at a higher price point, not lower.
> 
> Regular production CC robustos are widely available in the $6-7 price range, minutos in the $4-5 range, and I've yet to see a $2-3 dominican or nicaraguan that can compare.


^ This

And Cham, don't worry about it. They are not going to bother you with one unmarked cigar. Heck, I've come through plenty of times with CC's, sometimes several boxes in original packaging with bands, and never been stopped. Two keys: 1) Declare everything else, but don't go over limits or be in a position to have to pay duty, you will be pulled aside and baggage searched while ponying up - even better if it's a business trip and you aren't loaded with souvenirs -and- 2) Don't act nervous - if you can't do that stick to a just a few unbanded cigars in your tubes or herf-a-dor. And even if they do stop you, typically all they're going to do is confiscate them. Just say, "I didn't know I couldn't bring my aging father a gift, (you bastards)!"


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Take the band off, you won't have any issues.
> 
> I gotta disagree with you there. They are good with age, but there is something special about them. It can be argued that some NCs come close in terms of flavor, but they're usually at a higher price point, not lower.
> 
> Regular production CC robustos are widely available in the $6-7 price range, minutos in the $4-5 range, and I've yet to see a $2-3 dominican or nicaraguan that can compare.


Everyone has their own individual tastes on what they don't like, what they like, and what they are willing to pay for it. With that being said, I agree with Derek and what he said. To me, CCs have that musty hay, barnyard smell that I just can't find in NC's and DC's. Some also have citrus like tastes and some like dry fruity bread. Other than my BHK 54's the rest of CC stash averages about $8-$9 a stick.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

chamburger1 said:


> They won't think cigars without a band are suspicious? I was planning to bring one with me so I could switch out bands.


Cant you have your girl "Hold it"?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> Cant you have your girl "Hold it"?


Lol


----------



## chamburger1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Shemp75 said:


> Cant you have your girl "Hold it"?


Haha thoght of that but if we happen to get caught carrying it i'd rather her not take the blame for me.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Just remove the bands and give them to your girl to carry and you carry the sticks. Get back home and put them back on. Just remember to take a picture so you know which band goes back on their respective stick.


----------



## chamburger1 (Jun 8, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Just remove the bands and give them to your girl to carry and you carry the sticks. Get back home and put them back on. Just remember to take a picture so you know which band goes back on their respective stick.


They won't say anything with removed bands? Would I have to declare "3 Italian handmade cigars"? Or can I just stuff them in my carry on and not even mention the tobacco.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

chamburger1 said:


> They won't say anything with removed bands? Would I have to declare "3 Italian handmade cigars"? Or can I just stuff them in my carry on and not even mention the tobacco.


I doubt they will ask you, but they cannot prove they are CC's. You could just say they were handmade or they were leftovers from your personally stash that you brought with you, originally. My last trip, that I brought sticks back, was from Cabo San Lucas. I had about 10 with me. I claimed tobacco products on my customs form and when I got to the counter, he asked about the tobacco, just told him they were personal cigars and he said ok, then smiled, welcome back!

Worst case scenario, they take them from you, not then end of the world. If you are really paranoid you can always take some bands from home and replace the bands on the CC's.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Put a firearm in your other bag. That will distract them.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

chamburger1 said:


> They won't say anything with removed bands? Would I have to declare "3 Italian handmade cigars"? Or can I just stuff them in my carry on and not even mention the tobacco.


Three cigars? No need to even declare them.

I think you're overthinking this.


----------



## chamburger1 (Jun 8, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Three cigars? No need to even declare them.
> 
> I think you're overthinking this.


Ha you're probably right just want to minimize the potential to getting stopped and having my cigars tossed, or be teh first American getting a fine for a few cubna cigars.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

chamburger1 said:


> Ha you're probably right just want to minimize the potential to getting stopped and having my cigars tossed.


Trust me, they won't be tossed, they will be smoked by them after work :smile:



chamburger1 said:


> or be teh first American getting a fine for a few cubna cigars.


My client got busted with 5x5 packs of Siglo II's. They confiscated them and then he got a letter in the mail a week later saying he could get them back if he paid something like $300 in fines and taxes. He now has the letter framed on his office shelf and he paid it just to see if he would get them back, which he did. This was like 10 years ago. He still has the letter framed and he still has the cigars, but they are just sitting in his file cabinet, never took care of them.


----------



## chamburger1 (Jun 8, 2015)

that sounds horrible, I haven't been enjoying the cigar hobby long but i can't think of wasting that much money on something to let it go to trash. 

My plan is take the bands off and carry them in my wallet, toss in carry on bag, not sure if I should declare, and see what happens, if I get caught, if they see them in the scanner, or pull me aside for a random screening, I'll just say they were handmade by some old italian man in Rome.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

chamburger1 said:


> that sounds horrible, I haven't been enjoying the cigar hobby long but i can't think of wasting that much money on something to let it go to trash.
> 
> My plan is take the bands off and carry them in my wallet, toss in carry on bag, not sure if I should declare, and see what happens, if I get caught, if they see them in the scanner, or pull me aside for a random screening, I'll just say they were handmade by some old italian man in Rome.


Yeah, it was a shame. He gave me a box and I tried rehydrating them for 2 years, although smokeable didn't taste like anything. Gave the other 4 to my buddy.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

chamburger1 said:


> My plan is take the bands off and carry them in my wallet, toss in carry on bag, not sure if I should declare, and see what happens, if I get caught, if they see them in the scanner, or pull me aside for a random screening, I'll just say they were handmade by some old italian man in Rome.



You are still WAY overthinking this.
You won't get stopped for a couple of cigars. Scanner? Cigars? Really?
You should be matter-of-fact about your answers if Customs or Immigration ask you any questions.
Hint: They ask questions b/c they are looking for nervous drug smugglers, not cigar smokers.
Are you smuggling drugs? No? Then forget about it!
You are acting way too nervous already. 
Your cigars will not be confiscated...
But you need to get over it...
Or you will have to waste an extra hour going through Customs getting your luggage searched...
And maybe the old Vaseline & rubber glove treatment! 
Know what I mean?
Now you've got me overthinking it!


----------



## chamburger1 (Jun 8, 2015)

HAHA thanks Jack. Not super nervous to be honest, just looking to understand the whole procedure. I've taken other "substances" on domestic flighst without trepidation, but I am not experienced enough with international flights and cubans. 

If you don't declare something that happens to need declaring, how do they know you have it? Like If i have a bottle of liquor in my back pack, how will they know its there if I haven't declared it?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

chamburger1 said:


> If you don't declare something that happens to need declaring, how do they know you have it?


Most of the time they don't!

Sometimes they'll do some random spot checking. But, mostly they are looking for someone who is inordinately nervous or fits a certain profile to flag for a search (like a grungy 20-something traveling alone being suspect for drugs... and they do have drug-sniffing dogs around the baggage sometimes too, BTW).

The one and only time I've ever had my luggage searched was also the one time I declared over the limit. I thought they'd just want to collect the duty owed, but they must figure it meant I was farther over than I admitted. I wasn't. No harm, but I was delayed enough that I almost missed my connection. I make 3-5 trips a year overseas for business, and have been doing so for about 25 years... you do the math.

Most of the time they just wave you through Customs. You will have gone through Immigration first, before picking up any checked luggage. If the Immigration Officer thinks you are suspicious he can flag you for a search... unbeknownst to you until after you pick up your bags and start to head out through Customs for the exit.

In the past year or so, all the entry airports I've gone through have converted to kiosk entry for US citizens reentering the country. That means you don't have to fill out a Customs form by hand (they used to hand those out on the plane before landing). You scan your passport and type out any declarations on the computer screen and it spits out a slip you will turn in to an Immigration Officer (after standing in yet another line!).

Where they used to have a whole platoon of IO's checking passports and forms, now there will be like one or two taking the printed slips from you. They don't spend a lot of time on each passenger. Remember, your whole flight, and maybe a few others, just got dumped in their laps all at once. But they do ask you simple questions to see if there's anything fishy. Business or pleasure? Where are you from or where ya' going?

Just relax and be genuine. Most Americans are very happy to be back in the US after a trip abroad, and I for one am usually very happy to see that IO 'cause it means I'm almost home!


----------



## chamburger1 (Jun 8, 2015)

would it be bes to just declare "X cigars" then to omit it and pretend I didn't realize I still had them? If i declare do they have to go through my carry on or do they mostly trust returning american citizens and their declarations.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

chamburger1 said:


> would it be bes(t) to just declare "X cigars" then to omit it and pretend I didn't realize I still had them? If i declare do they have to go through my carry on or do they mostly trust returning american citizens and their declarations.


No, it would be best just to ignore them. As far as anyone is concerned they're what you brought with you that you never got a chance to smoke. I don't think they even have a separate place on the forms to declare tobacco products anymore.

Really Chris, just relax. By your third or fourth trip abroad you'll be throwing whole boxes of CC's in your luggage and not thinking twice about it.

Think about it this way. I run out of cigarettes while I'm overseas. I buy another pack and smoke a few, then board the airplane and head for home. Do you really think anyone expects me to count them out and write "14 cigarettes" on my Customs form? Not much different for cigars for personal use.

Heck, a couple of trips back I bought 2 cartons of cigarettes at Duty Free. I was carrying them in a bag when I went through immigration. The IO looked at it and asked what I had. When I told him, he said I was supposed to be limited to one carton... waived me on through and told me to remember next time not to buy so much. IOW, he didn't really care.


----------



## chamburger1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes you;re right. Thanks. Going to go that route. Curious, how do people manage to get boxes through?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

chamburger1 said:


> Yes you;re right. Thanks. Going to go that route. Curious, how do people manage to get boxes through?


Most people don't try to get boxes through, just order them online :wink:


----------



## chamburger1 (Jun 8, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Most people don't try to get boxes through, just order them online :wink:


Are they more affordable online? Only time I ever had a cuban at least believe dto be was at a family party in my mid teens with uncles, not old enough to enjoy it,nor even remember it.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

chamburger1 said:


> Are they more affordable online? Only time I ever had a cuban at least believe dto be was at a family party in my mid teens with uncles, not old enough to enjoy it,nor even remember it.


Yes, depending on the stick and vitola, most can be had between $6-$11 a stick. It is very important to know which you like first before committing to a box. Some people are willing to box split or you can offer to box split if you are not sure, but do not start randomly posting that you want to split, go the proper route and go to the marketplace and post a box split and let people come to you. I have one going now.


----------



## chamburger1 (Jun 8, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Yes, depending on the stick and vitola, most can be had between $6-$11 a stick. It is very important to know which you like first before committing to a box. Some people are willing to box split or you can offer to box split if you are not sure, but do not start randomly posting that you want to split, go the proper route and go to the marketplace and post a box split and let people come to you. I have one going now.


Any reputable sites to browse?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

chamburger1 said:


> Any reputable sites to browse?


Since you are new here, I would suggest you hangout a bit, become more active on the forums and people maybe more apt to answering that question and no one will openly reply back to a thread with websites to buy CC's. Don't want to sound like a jerk, but the forum has strict rules on this and I don't want anyone getting in trouble. if you start Googling, there are tons of fake places so be careful, out of ll the ones out there, there are only 3 that I trust.


----------



## chamburger1 (Jun 8, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Since you are new here, I would suggest you hangout a bit, become more active on the forums and people maybe more apt to answering that question and no one will openly reply back to a thread with websites to buy CC's. Don't want to sound like a jerk, but the forum has strict rules on this and I don't want anyone getting in trouble. if you start Googling, there are tons of fake places so be careful, out of ll the ones out there, there are only 3 that I trust.


thanks for teh tips will retard my curiosity until a later moment. Muchos gracias.

I'm a dummy didn't see the rules at the top.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

chamburger1 said:


> thanks for teh tips will retard my curiosity until a later moment. Muchos gracias.
> 
> I'm a dummy didn't see the rules at the top.


You are not a dummy..... just didn't know.

With time hanging out here, you will make some friends and those friends will help look out for you. :smile:

Participate in some contests and trades, comment on other posts, you will quickly gain friends here.


----------



## chamburger1 (Jun 8, 2015)

I appreciate teh benefit of the doubt. Looking forward to becoming part of the crew


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

chamburger1 said:


> Yes you;re right. Thanks. Going to go that route. Curious, how do people manage to get boxes through?


Elco is right about online ordering, including that there are lots of fakes out there (same is true on site, though - try to stick to LCDH's when you make your trip). But, there are good online vendors too. Use some common sense. If they don't sell the cheap brands like Quintero and Jose L. Piedra, chances are they are selling fakes (cheapies are not worth counterfeiting). If they list Partagas Coronas available, everything they sell is fake too (don't know why, but the Central American sites selling fakes don't seem to have noticed that those were discontinued nearly 10-years ago - dead giveaway!).

But, to answer your specific question about bringing them in yourself, I've actually already pretty well drawn you a roadmap.


----------

